# My first Beretta in years and its awesome.



## edcjoe (Jan 9, 2019)

Hello my name is Joe and this is my first post in this forum but, I’m getting back in the Beretta game. I had a 92 Brigadier Elite a few years ago and sold it but, I just bought a M9A3 that I found at a great deal at my local gun store. Can anyone recommend a IWB holster that is comfortable? What do you guys think? I know its a big gun but Ill be carrying it from time to time. I was looking at Blackpoint? Stealth Gear?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had a 92fs Inox for a long time but never carried it because of it's size and I'm 6 ft. tall. I just liked the looks of the damn thing. The other day I took it out and decided that I want to try and carry it. So I rummaged through my shoulder holsters and found one for one of my Sig P227's that worked perfectly it's made by Galco. So I would imagine that an IWB for that same gun would work as well. I don't know but I don't think that carrying that big of a gun would be too comfortable using an IWB holster? But then again I've only carried mouse guns and occasionally compact 1911's that way.

I've found that an OWB holster and a loose baggy shirt is sufficient to conceal a large frame handgun. I've even carried my FNX .45 Tactical with a Burris RMR sight that way. It's by no means a small gun. Myself, I'm not too crazy about Kydex holsters as they can be rough on a guns finish.


----------



## edcjoe (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you. I like that FNX-45T too.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

edcjoe said:


> Thank you. I like that FNX-45T too.


You're welcome! I just installed a set of Wilson Combat "Ultra thin" grips on mine. They make the gun a lot less bulky. I've never handled a M9A3 but it looks like it's already got thin grips and the profile of the grip frame is smaller. I'm also waiting on some 18 round mags that I just ordered the other day. I've had the gun for over 6 years and I think I'm really gonna' like carrying it. It feels great in my hand. When you rack the slide it feels like it's on ball bearings. It's really been a "safe queen" all those years. I don't know, it's just one of those things I guess? I'm more of a .45 kinda' guy. But after taking a second look at this gun, I think I'm really gonna' like it. Thanks to your request for information, I just hadda' drag it out of my safe.

Mine's an older version that I bought used, there's not a scratch or any signs of excessive wear on it. I looked up the serial number on it and apparently it was made in 2004. I like the older version because it doesn't have any plastic parts, it also has the 3rd generation locking block. From what I understand the 1st generation locking blocks were prone to breakage.


----------



## TheLefty (May 13, 2019)

_Beretta ... awesome ..._

... always go together.

Congrats ... still love your Beretta?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

StealthGear would be a good choice. I have several and have been very happy with them. Not familiar with Blackpoint.


----------

